# (I) Temperatura Mínima em Janeiro de 2010



## AnDré (4 Jan 2010 às 16:35)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Janeiro de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal continental e ilhas?


-------------------------

Outra sondagem a decorrer:
 (II) Precipitação máxima em Janeiro de 2010


----------



## vitamos (4 Jan 2010 às 16:43)

-8,1 a -9ºC.    Penso que será atingida nas Penhas Douradas nos próximos dias.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2010 às 16:44)

Eu aposto no intervalo *-11,0ºC a -10,1ºC *, lá para o final do mês


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Jan 2010 às 17:19)

Eu vou para o intervalo *-9,1ºC a -10,0ºC *.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2010 às 17:44)

-11,0ºC a -10,1ºC nos próximos dias


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2010 às 18:08)

Votei em -12,0ºC a -11,1ºC, que aposto que vão ser registados no evento que se avizinha...


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jan 2010 às 18:14)

-10ºC a -11ºC.


----------



## iceworld (4 Jan 2010 às 18:14)

-11,1º a -12,0º


----------



## Nuno (4 Jan 2010 às 18:30)

-11,0ºC a -10,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2010 às 19:15)

-9,0ºC a -8,1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jan 2010 às 19:55)

-11 a -10.1, em locais não habituais...


----------



## David sf (4 Jan 2010 às 20:34)

Menor ou igual que -13,1 graus. Espero...


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2010 às 20:41)

-12,0ºC a -11,1ºC


----------



## Liliana15 (4 Jan 2010 às 21:44)

A minha aposta é *-10,0ºC a -9,1ºC*


----------



## Agreste (4 Jan 2010 às 21:58)

No que toca aos Algarves espero que todas as estações do IM estejam em valores negativos durante a madrugada e já agora que sejam pulverizados os -4,1ºC de Aljezur... -6ºC seria... digamos... histórico!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2010 às 22:00)

-11,0 ºC a -10,1 ºC.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2010 às 23:21)

*-10,0ºC a -9,1ºC *


----------



## vinc7e (4 Jan 2010 às 23:32)

-13,0ºC a -12,1ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Jan 2010 às 00:23)

Votei no intervalo -11,0ºC a -10,1ºC, acredito que se registe mínimas dessa ordem no evento que se aproxima.


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Jan 2010 às 01:13)

-11,0ºC a -10,1ºC a ser registado já durante a próxima semana, talvez nas Penhas Douradas, Sabugal, Miranda do Douro ou Montalegre.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jan 2010 às 09:24)

Eu votei nos -11ºC -10.1ºC


----------



## kikofra (5 Jan 2010 às 10:57)

-10,0ºC a -9,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2010 às 19:24)

Votei no intervalo que compreende as temperaturas mínimas registadas entre os *-10,1ºC* e os *-11ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Jan 2010 às 19:58)

*-10.0ºC* a *-9.1ºC* _Assim será..., ou não!


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jan 2010 às 23:12)

-12,0ºC a -11,1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jan 2010 às 14:56)

Até agora, onde é que vai a mínima mais baixa neste mês?


----------

